# or those that maybe interested, Apple iPhone 6 for $1



## Alan Sweet (Nov 4, 2015)

http://nuevascampaigns.com/campaign...1530538b7f211c4e2acd50fe38&email=&aff_id=1095

I personally do not and will not carry an electronic tether, but my wife is of the "but in the case of an emergency" or " but if someone wants to get hold of you" mindset so we got one. (Not for me)

Should say "For those..."


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2015)

By registering, you are agreeing to nuevascalendarios.net withdrawing the introductory fee and the subsequent monthly fees from the card number attached to the subscription. Once you purchase a subscription, it will be automatically renewed until you cancel it yourself in your subscription area. 

No thanks......


----------

